# Ζαργκόν βγαλμένη απ' τη ζωή!



## curry (Jun 17, 2008)

Σημερινό, στο BBC: 50 παραδείγματα νεο-ζαργκόν για να τραβάτε τα μαλλιά σας! Κάποιος μάλιστα είχε την τρομερή ιδέα να μετατρέψει το "brain storming" σε "idea showers". Πολύ συμπαθητικό και το link που περιέχει, με το κυρίως άρθρο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2008)

Είναι απολαυστικό. Θα μπορούσαμε να φτιάξουμε και δική μας λίστα, σωστά;


----------



## curry (Jun 17, 2008)

Σίγουρα και τα ντόπια αφεντικά/ συνάδελφοι κλπ θα έχουν βάλει το δικό τους λιθαράκι στον τομέα αυτό! Αλλά δεν μου έρχεται τίποτα... ακόμα.


----------

